# Redhat Linux I/O error



## SpankyGSpoon (Feb 21, 2000)

Hello,
I am new at Linux and I am having a problem installing it. There is an I/O error message reading the partition table for the block device hda. Can anyone help? TY if you can.


----------



## SpankyGSpoon (Feb 21, 2000)

Hello again,
I have by past that for right now,(I think) but there seems to be another problem. Recreating a partition. I hit create 'new' and of course the warning 'you will erase all data from previous instal'. Fine, the first time I tried to install didn't work. But now it says 'making ext2 filesystem on /dev/hdc5' and is taking an extremely long time. This is the partition which the OS is located on right? Like c: ? Please remember I am new at Linux, so please be gentle. Also, maybe this has something to do with it also. When I boot the computer I get a 'primary master hard disk fail error' could this also be a part of my problem.


----------



## SpankyGSpoon (Feb 21, 2000)

I have fixed the problems that I had. I just needed to switch the IDE cables around and the slave setting. I am in the process of installing Redhat 'Kickstart' I will respond if I run into any more problems.


----------



## MikeV (Jul 1, 1999)

I am now officially the LarryCore of Linux on this UBB!!!!!!!!!

I finally answered a question without answering. YES!

Glad you got your problem fixed, and keep the posts coming! Welcome to the Linux world, SGS, don't look back!

M


----------

